# Anfängerfrage: Welche Hose zum Mountainbiken?



## Lukian (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

  vielleicht klingts ja jetzt etwas blöd, aber ich lese hier nix über normale Fahrradhosen. 
  Trägt man den zum Mountainbiken nicht eine ganz normale Fahrradhose: 



http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-R...8QWC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1307202096&sr=8-3




Die Hosen von Platzangst sehen irgendwie recht unbequem aus. 



Gruß


----------



## MatzeMD (4. Juni 2011)

Zieh das an, was du bequem findest und nicht das was gerade Mode ist. Wichtig ist, das du dich beim fahren wohl fühlst und dich nicht einengst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Andy (4. Juni 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Zieh das an, was du bequem findest und nicht das was gerade Mode ist. Wichtig ist, das du dich beim fahren wohl fühlst und dich nicht einengst.


----------



## NatureOne (4. Juni 2011)

Son bisschen würd ich sagen kommts auch drauf an was man fährt, im Park wenn man mit Protektoren fährt etc und sich evt doch mal hinlegt würd ich zur Platzangst Hose greifen o.ä


----------



## Mirko29 (4. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt ne Hose von Fox gekauft. Hat den Vorteil das sie nen rausnehmbaren Polstereinsatz hat, bequem ist und ich Rabatt bekommen habe 

btw... Das was du da gepostet hast, ist in meinen Augen keine Hose, sondern eine peinliche Zumutung, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung ^^


----------



## redeko21 (4. Juni 2011)

Lukian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht klingts ja jetzt etwas blöd, aber ich lese hier nix über normale Fahrradhosen.
> Trägt man den zum Mountainbiken nicht eine ganz normale Fahrradhose:



Gib doch einfach mal Trägerhose bei der Suche ein... scheint wohl doch öfters thematisiert worden zu sein


----------



## Dorna (4. Juni 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> ... Das was du da gepostet hast, ist in meinen Augen keine Hose, sondern eine peinliche Zumutung ...


Mich anschließ


----------



## Lukian (4. Juni 2011)

@Mirko
  @Dorna

  ...ich wollte ja kritische Aussagen haben. Aber begründet hätt ich sie schon gern. Ich hab ende der Achtziger so eine Zumutung, damals noch mit Ledereinsatz, gekauft und habe sie, auf dem Rennrad, tausende von Kilometern in den verschiedensten Teilen der Welt gefahren. 

  Jetzt hat sie Löcher bekommen. Nach zwanzig Jahren. 


@Matze 



Ich hätte es jetzt auch so gesehen, dachte nur, dass es im MTB irgendwas gibt, dass ich nicht kenne. 



Gruß


----------



## redeko21 (4. Juni 2011)

Das ist ne Glaubensfrage... die einen schwören auf Trägerhosen (ich mittlerweile auch) und die anderen hassen sie...


----------



## Mirko29 (4. Juni 2011)

Lukian schrieb:


> ...ich wollte ja kritische Aussagen haben. Aber begründet hätt ich sie schon gern.



Also ich hoffe du möchtest da noch eine Shorts oder irgendwas drüber tragen. Optisch gehen die Dinger (und Lycra generell) mal garnicht. Falls nicht fallen die Teile für mich ganz klar in eben den von dir genannten Rennradsport. Wie gesagt... Ist meine persönliche Meinung und wenn jemand diese Teile tragen möchte dann hab ich da auch überhaupt nichts gegen. 

Was für mich speziell gegen die Trägervariante spricht ist das Rückenteil. Ich trage beim biken weite, aber nicht allzu schlabbernde Funktionsshirts damit Luft an den Rücken kommt. Wenn Lycra, dann würde ich aus dem Grund nur ohne nehmen und dann auch nur unter ner weiten Shorts...


----------



## norman68 (5. Juni 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe du möchtest da noch eine Shorts oder irgendwas drüber tragen. Optisch gehen die Dinger (und Lycra generell) mal garnicht. Falls nicht fallen die Teile für mich ganz klar in eben den von dir genannten Rennradsport. Wie gesagt... Ist meine persönliche Meinung und wenn jemand diese Teile tragen möchte dann hab ich da auch überhaupt nichts gegen.
> 
> Was für mich speziell gegen die Trägervariante spricht ist das Rückenteil. Ich trage beim biken weite, aber nicht allzu schlabbernde Funktionsshirts damit Luft an den Rücken kommt. Wenn Lycra, dann würde ich aus dem Grund nur ohne nehmen und dann auch nur unter ner weiten Shorts...



Lass mich raten du fährst keine Touren. Denn wenn du weite schlabbernde Trikots fährst noch dazu mit Hosen ohne Trägern kommen Nierenprobleme schneller wie du denkst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CallMeIshmael (5. Juni 2011)

Ich trage über der engen Trägerhose eine Shorts. Fährt sich angenehm auch bei 4 Stunden im Sattel und sieht ästhetisch etwas ansprechender aus. Nur mit Trägerhose geht aber auch...


----------



## Lukian (5. Juni 2011)

> Mirko:
> Also ich hoffe du möchtest da noch eine Shorts oder irgendwas drüber  tragen. Optisch gehen die Dinger (und Lycra generell) mal garnicht.  Falls nicht fallen die Teile für mich ganz klar in eben den von dir  genannten Rennradsport. Wie gesagt.




...ok, so kann ich Deine Aussage einordnen.


----------



## Lukian (5. Juni 2011)

CallMeIshmael schrieb:


> Ich trage über der engen Trägerhose eine Shorts. Fährt sich angenehm auch bei 4 Stunden im Sattel und sieht ästhetisch etwas ansprechender aus. Nur mit Trägerhose geht aber auch...



hm, könnt ich mir so auch vorstellen. 


Cheers


----------



## reflux (5. Juni 2011)

hier auch so.
enge hose drunter und kurze hose mit taschen drüber.für riegel und kleinkrams


----------



## Blex (5. Juni 2011)

hey, 
in der mountain bike 5/11 war nen test mit trägerhosen drin... dort war eine hose von rose als kauftip aufgeführt... 
ich habe mir die hose darauf hin bestellt weil ich auch auf der suche war und muss jetzt nach 3x 3 stunden touren sagen das ich bis jetzt nichts negatives gefunden habe... ich trage darüber immer eine shorts, sieht irgendwie besser aus 

der link:
http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:296984

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## flyingscot (5. Juni 2011)

CallMeIshmael schrieb:


> Ich trage über der engen Trägerhose eine Shorts. Fährt sich angenehm auch bei 4 Stunden im Sattel und sieht ästhetisch etwas ansprechender aus. Nur mit Trägerhose geht aber auch...



Auf dem Rennrad/Marathon bin ich auch überzeugter Trägerhosenträger... 

Bei AM/Endurotouren fahr ich normalerweise meine Freeride-Hose von Platzangst ohne Radhose drunter. Auf dem letzten TransAlp (mit dem Enduro) habe ich beides kombiniert: Es funktionierte einfach nicht: Die Freeride-Hose rutscht wie blöd auf der Bib-Tight. Am zweiten Tag wanderte die Schlabberhose in den Rucksack und die Optik war mir ab da egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

